# High build primer over etch primer



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Is it ok to spray upol high build primer over upol acid etch primer ?

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes thats fine


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

yes that's the way your supposed to do it, the etch bites into the bare metal and the high build takes a key to the etch. Note though there's no need to etch anything other than bare metal or a repair, old paint or original paint is already key'd to the metal below so there's no need to etch.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

you would be better off putting epoxy primer on it than etch primer.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

m4rkymark said:


> you would be better off putting epoxy primer on it than etch primer.


And why is that mate??


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Depends on your upol primer ... i think 20:20 is a dtm primer !


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

moosh said:


> And why is that mate??


Epoxy is weatherproof whereas etch isn't. Epoxy will effectively seal the bare metal from the elements, you could prime the panel and leave it as long as you want and the panel won't rust, so if you can't paint it all the same day you won't get any issues.

I would also use epoxy before doing any filler work, filler will bond with it really well.


----------

